# Anxious about embryo transfer



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi, 

I’m feeling anxious about embryo transfer was hoping for some advice and tips. All being well I will hopefully have my transfer tomorrow 🙏🏽 I feel nervous about having a full bladder - sounds silly but worried about holding for so long. It says it does not need to be full or uncomfortable but not empty. Any advice? I find smear tests painful so as the day is drawing nearer I am feeling nervous. My first ET was very uncomfortable the second was not too bad but as it was so long away. Any advice would be appreciated. 

Best wishes to all, Goldrush xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello
I found this full bladder request hugely problematic time and time again.
It's a really one size fits all requirement and caused me a huge amount of pain and made transfer even more difficult. 

When I changed clinics to reprofit they said let's go for an empty bladder transfer. 
Lo and behold it was the easiest transfer I ever had and I finally had sucess !
The full bladder thing had not been working with my particular anatomy.  It pushed my uterus into complete distortion. 

Not sure if I'm much help here but just wanted to pipe up with my experience, as I do think that full bladder is not the right thing for everyone 

Best of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Goldrush, they also asked me for a full bladder but I was very nervous about this too and ended up doing about three wees before the transfer as they were an hour late.

I did the last one after I was gowned up and ready as I was so uncomfortable and upset and worried i might wet myself! 

My consultant was super apologetic and actually said I overestimated what full meant. So maybe take it easy on the water! Are you on public transport to the clinic? I was and walked to the
Station so think that wasn’t great for me so it was maybe two hours since I’d been xxx


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

I nearly peed myself in the waiting room then the nurse said half empty my bladder which was really hard and I think I peed most of it out but that was fine. Dont overdrink and do what I did. Has your FET happened? Mine aas today. My first embryo didn't thaw and those one was 2BB which I'm reading is not great?! What grade was yours? Wish I'd known beforehand


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg you have just described my transfer to a tee. Ive had 3 transfers recently and thjs last one 2 days ago was horrendous, so much that he wanted to stop and give me a general anaesthetic. He did tell me to go and empty my bladder a little and it did work eventually. I have a very very tilted uterus and a ling cervix so a full bladder was obviously shifting everything. I thought it was because of my age. Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

you have almost described my situation. When I am stressed, I have a huge need to pee even every 15 - 30 minutes


----------

